# Enough rain for you?



## plantbrain (20 Nov 2009)

Well, no hurricanes, but you got pounded bad.
Looks like a UK version of post Katrina. Bully for the RAF for saving folks!

We will likely have a very wet year here in CA.

31 cm in a day, that's a lot of rain.

Hope all is well for the rest of you.

Tom Barr


----------



## John Starkey (21 Nov 2009)

Hi all,
worcester racecourse resembles a massive lake at the moment,if it stops raining i may pop down and get some pics to show you all,
regards john.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (21 Nov 2009)

As a Cumbrian resident, I can confirm that these have been a serious few days for thousands of local people.  You'll all have seen the washed out bridges, flooded homes and heard about the sad loss of a local copper, but behind these headline grabbing stories there are many, many more people facing ruined homes and businesses, many without any insurance cover because they simply can't obtain it.  I know of one business on the shores of Windermere that had a total refit after flooding in March this year.  They've just been ruined - again.  One of our mates had his kitchen under three feet of water on Thursday night.  I'm sure you'll all spare a thought for the months of aggro that await these Cumbrians, and so many more, in the wake of this.


----------



## zig (21 Nov 2009)

Hundreds of thousands of people over here are left with no domestic drinking water atm, how ironic is that, the water board pumping stations have been damaged (submerged) in the floods. No let up yet either, more rain and strong winds forecast for tonight + raining atm. Tragic if your business or home is badly affected though.


----------



## Superman (21 Nov 2009)

Having traveled to Cumbria on numerous of occasions to visit Barrow, Whitehaven and Workington to watch Rugby League, my thoughts are with the people of Cumbria. My friends and family in Hull were flooded last year, so can appreciate the situation.

I hope normal life is restored as soon as possible for everyone effected.


----------



## altaaffe (22 Nov 2009)

I've just moved to Cumbria and have just had an offer accepted on a house.  Was visiting it regularly over the last few days to make sure all was well but know of one that was due to exchange contracts this week only to find the house under water.  
I'm living in Workington just now, and it is truly awful to hear that the bridge went and swept away the policemen who was trying to prevent people using it.  It's an awful thought to think that you and your family cross that bridge and my thoughts go out to the man's wife and family.
Had to go out yesterday because the cupboards were bare but more and more people were going home early as declarations of further unsafe bridges were increasing.


----------

